# Oil pressure light when i rev engine



## haystackflip (Feb 28, 2009)

The light is off but when the rpms get to about 2500rpms the light starts flashing, but it goes off whens im idling again. I just changed my oil today and changed the sensor because oil was leaking out from my previos one. has anyone experieced this problem and know how to fix it? thanks!


----------



## A3-GTI (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Oil pressure light when i rev engine (haystackflip)*

You don't mention what car you have, but on my '84 GTI, there are two oil pressure switches. One senses pressure at idle, and one works at higher RPM, starting around 2000-2500. I had a bad higher-speed switch once, and it's any easy fix. It could be a oil pump problem. Better check it out soon.


----------



## stilbo (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Oil pressure light when i rev engine (haystackflip)*

If you have a 1.8T you probably have oil pick up tube clogging by virtue of "oil sludging". 
My '03 1.8T (MKIV Jetta) did the same thing and wiped out the turbo.
VW says 5,000 mile synthetic oil changes. NOT! More like 3,000 miles.
If you have a Beetle, Golf or Jetta 1.8T, dropping the oil pan and removing the oil pump intake tube for cleaning of both is an easy task. My intake screen was 90% clogged with burnt oil sludge.
Passats and A4's pans are more difficult due to crossmember interference with the oil pan. 
Do a search in the engine specific forum for "oil sludge". At least for 1.8T's. 
VR6 and 2.0 engines don't seem to have this problem due to lower oil temps by virtue of not having a turbo.
stilbo


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil pressure light when i rev engine (haystackflip)*

The engine is stuffed.


----------

